# MyAudi



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Trying to login to MyAudi as wanted to buy months worth of Connect. Won’t let me, tells me password is wrong. I click reset pw button and says email sent but no email arrives. I know it’s the right password. I called Audi and they said it’s a general problem and to call back later (yesterday afternoon). Anyone else not able to login? Any work around?


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Just tried the APP and website, no problems experienced


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

same


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had problems like this a few months back. Rang the dealer and they said all was in order. They were very helpful and tried severl things but it still didn't work. Subsequently I downloaded the App on my iPhone and it works a treat. Even manged to but a couple of the monthly updates without issue


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

I currently have a Query open with the Audi Digital Services.
whilst I can login to my MyAudi account I can’t view the digital owners manual, it says my VIN can’t be identified? it was working fine up until 10th Sept.
They have asked for various screenshots and operating system/browser info, it’s still ongoing.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've had those mysterious issues too.


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Still have some problem with this, I gave up and used Waze.. far cheaper 😀


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Molinos said:


> I currently have a Query open with the Audi Digital Services.
> whilst I can login to my MyAudi account I can’t view the digital owners manual, it says my VIN can’t be identified? it was working fine up until 10th Sept.
> They have asked for various screenshots and operating system/browser info, it’s still ongoing.


All fixed, no issues to report


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

After two weeks phone and email chat/diagnosis with Audi Digital, due to the inability of the car to connect with Audi Connect for the last two weeks, they suggested the next option was a full diagnosis at the dealer

It suited me to leave the car with the dealer last week, and they telephoned me Friday to tell me there was nothing wrong with the car - it must be the sim.

I'm very doubtful about this as the sim works elsewhere and receives text messages to the car. However, to eliminate all possibilities I have picked up a brand new sim today, and will try this in the car, at the dealers, when I pick it up on Monday. I'm doubtful this will behave any differently, but am keeping an open mind.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

And the dealer didn't think to try their own SIM for fault finding?

Really this is such a basic step if you suspect an issue - to test before pronouncing it as the the "cause" to a customer!

To be honest I'm not surprised, but there you go.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

So, nearly* everything is OK now. The car talks to Audi Connect, courtesy of a new SIM. To the point above, "we don't have a spare SIM for testing" 

It's interesting because another SIM I had earlier tried in the car showed the same 'fault', but the new SIM, along with their checking the modules for any software updates, has solved the problem. I've subsequently tried the old SIM back in the car and it's still 'faulty', even though it works in another data device?!!!

*The only outstanding issue is that even though the car is connected and I can send eg destinations to the car, the app is asking me to 'Contact my Audi partner... to be set as the owner of the vehicle...' ! Unfortunately the guy I need to speak to is out of the office today, but he is aware of the issue and will resolve it tomorrow. I suspect that this occurred when all the module functionality was reset/updated. It really fu-barred all my sound settings etc


----------

